# I need a pep talk



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What do you want for her? Do you want her titled? Then a handler might reach the goal quicker. Do you want the two of you have fun, and maybe get a title, too? Then do it yourself. I know what you're saying, because Tess is much quicker with agility things than I am, but I just love the fun we have.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Agility is like that! There seems to be more of the handler needing to learn things than the dog. Hang in there! You will get it, and I am sure your dog will have fun no matter what!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jordan would rather work with you than someone else, besides working together is much more rewarding in the end. She will wait for you to catch up and I really don't see her losing her enthusiasm. If you need extra help with something, then I don't think there is anything wrong with a trainer working with Jordan as long as you do it too, maybe at a slower pace. Then you can work on the moves without J. That's what I do when I need help with my footwork. People look at me funny, but in the end it does help.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't you dare give up! I am betting that the mental and physical challenges are good for you - and besides, people like me who are a year or so behind you will be looking forward to your posts in the future about how it wasn't easy, but you stuck with it and turned a corner. You will be quite inspirational!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm in the same position with Finley and our obedience trainer right now  When I see him work with her, he's gorgeous. I'm still feeling like I'm bumbling around and he would be so much farther if he just worked with her all the time. But... the point for us is to learn, bond, do something together, hopefully compete some day, etc. Honestly, I don't think Finn minds so much (at least I hope not!). While we're not as pretty yet, we have a good time and get to do something together! I would keep it up with Jordon. It will be that much sweeter when things start to come together and you succeed as a team!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it's all about you and Jordan bonding!! Believe in yourself. Make mistakes, she will forgive you. When she makes mistakes, you will forgive her. And you two will develop a wonderful pattern together.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I had no idea I would like it as much as I do, but the real reason I am doing it is for her. I just wish I had started handling classes way before I had to start training her. Everything is just so new and there is so much to remember. There is already some stuff I need to undo with her and a lot from me. Titles are so far in the future, I need to just focus now on both of us learning all this stuff the right way. I know the most important part is to have fun, and we are certainly doing that !!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Even when you take a digger, and skid across your front yard getting all muddy, agility is still fun


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with the others, having been an agility instructor in the past, with beginners, the majority of dogs were better than their handlers. All our dogs are handler impaired to some extent 

There were a couple of people who wanted ME to handle their dogs, (they had the beg agility jitters) and I did it once or twice to show them that they were quite capable of doing it themselves and their dogs would respond better to them..So much more rewarding too ! 

So you hang in there, you will learn so much from your dog as well as instructors But the 'ride' is so much more fulfilling when your sharing it with your furry buddy vs watching on the sidelines.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan stuck with me through all my mistakes and I have to tell you.. anyone that has met us will tell you of the bond we have. he is truly my dog and we would do anything for each other... I stunk at agility but it is about the road traveled.. he does not care whether he has any alphabet behind his name but I bet he loves the time spent with you.. so what if you goof up it is still running,jumping,dodging and best of all celebrations.. enjoy the road! Don't you dare get down on yourself!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What she said 

Seriously, the journey is what will stick in your memories and the mistakes and adorable antics bring a smile to your face even years later. The bonding is just incredible when you figure out solutions and celebrate your successes together!



Titan1 said:


> Titan stuck with me through all my mistakes and I have to tell you.. anyone that has met us will tell you of the bond we have. he is truly my dog and we would do anything for each other... I stunk at agility but it is about the road traveled.. he does not care whether he has any alphabet behind his name but I bet he loves the time spent with you.. so what if you goof up it is still running,jumping,dodging and best of all celebrations.. enjoy the road! Don't you dare get down on yourself!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, all dogs could use better handlers! But we are partners in the sport, so we have to ask our dogs to be patient with us. If you considered the flip side and took a novice handler and asked them to run with a MACH dog, that handler would look really good.

It is the journey to making yourselves a team where you are so in tune with each other that you both look really good that is what agility is about.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is an angel at training but a devil for me. He is testing me the trainer says. 

I say keep going Claire's mom. YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know a thing about agility, but isn't having fun with jordan ,enough, why worry about awards, it is for you and her to enjoy,together. I envey you, that you have the energy,to do this,go girls!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What little I remember of the agility we did... I think I only quit when the dogs weren't having fun anymore. Until then, getting them to class and having a "date night" with the dogs was the BEST thing. I mean, if Jordan is getting all excited when you ask her if she wants to go to class - that's why you do this.  

I'm sure it's the same way in agility as it is with obedience, but the dogs always are on their best behavior and at their flashiest when working with the instructor. Some of it is they have better timing than the handler, but more than that they have the advantage of being a lot more interesting than the person who is always with the dogs.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from and I needed a pep talk last week myself and got the same responses as the wonderful responses you are getting here. I think I was putting too much pressure on myself and Jackson sensed that and seemed to stop having fun. Once I realized it is all about having fun with my dog and not stress so much over my mistakes, Jackson was like a different dog and was flying over the jumps. And I have learned how to play with my dog and what a difference that has made. Hang in there and have fun!!


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

It's about the journey you and your dog take together. 

Very few people are "naturals" who pick up an activity like they've been doing it forever. 

When I started competitive obedience with my first dog, I couldn't heel in a straight line or turn without tripping over my own feet. So I practiced and I got better. 

When I started agility, I was so terrible that my poor dog would sometimes bounce up and down next to me barking with annoyance. But, I practiced and I got much better. 

Keep working at it, and you will look back in a year or two and be amazed and proud of how far you've come. Chin up!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am feeling a lot better today. Thanks everyone. Jordan was brilliant today at play group and I think she will be able to compensate for what ever is lacking in me. You know your life has "gone to the dogs" when you are sitting at the table of a nice resaturant breaking up "Great Bait" for practice later on.:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am feeling a lot better today. Thanks everyone. Jordan was brilliant today at play group and I think she will be able to compensate for what ever is lacking in me. You know your life has "gone to the dogs" when you are sitting at the table of a nice resaturant breaking up "Great Bait" for practice later on.:


LOL! Been there, done that!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The only bait you need is that smile of yours...my bet would be Jordan would be willing to do just about anything to see it!!! 

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO you should stick with it and be her handler. I've always believed that 99% of dog training didn't have to do with training the _dog_ but the _human._


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry I am late!

I think every first time handler feels that way at some point. I remember thinking that with Sammy... If only I was a better handler and not such a doof! Sometimes I look at the video and I am amazed that he figured out where to go! But in the end I look back and smile at how much fun we had together. These dogs are so patient and really they don't care how silly you look as long as they are with you.

You and Jordan are going to have a blast together. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a novice handler and I agree with what everyone has said that what is important is the journey not the destination.

You will never get to be a "Novice A" handler again, enjoy it! 

There are times I feel totally inadequate as a handler and struggle with what seems to come so easily to others. When we do succeed it makes those successes all the sweeter knowing "we" did it together. No matter how bad of a handler you think you are, in your dog's eyes :You_Rock_
Hang in there and don't be so tough on yourself.


----------

